#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-09
<dholbach> good morning
<micah2> Isn't the talk supposed to be happening now?
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-10
<dholbach> good morning
<belun> QUESTION: is there a new major version of Unity in the plan?
<UbuPhillup> no Q & A today ?
<micah2> Has it started yet?
<UbuPhillup> micah2: I'm still waiting ... so no
<micah2> I wonder what's been up. Yesterday's broadcast didn' happen either.....
<UbuPhillup> micah2: yes, but i dont know ;)
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-11
<Freeubuntu> Why is video unavailable, Ubuntu seriously going downhill FREE UBUNTU
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-12
<iRobertTM> Hello
<dholbach> good morning
<louk> Tiens un autre Lyonnais
<Pototo> hello
<Pototo> HOW ARE YOU?
<binit92> pretty nice
<binit92> :D
<Pototo> I cant speak french anymore. I stop talking when I was a kid, and lost it :-(
<Pototo> I like english more, lol...at least now that I am an adult, lol
<Pototo> if I can get bleu cheese and wine, then the official language could be french
<dholbach> this is not a live video, but a recording :)
<dholbach> we'll ve live in ~4 hours from now
<Kumaran> Hi
<ReformUbuntu> Hello All
<ReformUbuntu> When is the video going to become available, its 12.20 here in Scotland and its unavailable
<Kumaran> I dunno... lets see... What time is it in EST?
<Kumaran> its 11:27 UTC. We have to wait till 13:00 UTC
<stroodlepup> hi
<_DomY-Dom> RedWine HQ is next lol => Make sure it's a better Windows emulator
<stroodlepup_> hi
<stroodlepup_> hi
<stroodlepup_> is there a way to make a gui toolkit out of lighhtdm?
<Lee__> .
<m00n> ..
<Lee__> +i
<Guest85401> can I get ubuntu on my blackberry?
<lool> Ondrej coming?
<lool> Barry perhaps?
<stgraber> lool: I poked him but he's marked as away on IRC (even though he said he'd on the invite)
<stgraber> lool: gah, forgot to invite barry, let me invite him now
<dholbach> stgraber, will take care of it
<stgraber> dholbach: ok. I gave him the link in private and briefed him on it :)
<dholbach> perfect
<dholbach> so my friends... if you have questions, please go ahead and ask them
<dholbach> but please prefix them with QUESTION:
<guset> I want ubuntu on blackberry
<Namidairo> tempted to ask 100 duck sized horses or 1 horse sized duck
<dholbach> guset, I'm not sure here's the best place to ask for it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices and #ubuntu-touch might generally be more helpful
<lool> spec is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/Mobile
<dholbach> thanks lool
<yurij> QUESTION: Knowing that xfce's popularity is steadily growing and KDE is getting performance upgrades, are there plans to upgrade standard Unity 3D environment in a matter of interface performance/responsivness/physical resource usage
<cyberbrain> this is not live?
 * ogra_ doesnt see a stream either 
<Namidairo> I see it...
 * janimo sees it too
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> must be me then
<lool> it's live
<lool> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWum6Yv9XOU is the link to watch
<mirtis123> when be final release ubuntu 13.04?
<ogra_> april 25th
<ogra_> (not for ubuntu touch though)
<mirtis123> actually i waiting for it to try on my desktop pc now with windows 7
<Namidairo> ahhh the boxes are going black!
<Putri> he
<guset> this is for tablets
<dholbach> yurij, this hangout is about updates for mobile devices running Ubuntu - you might have better chances asking your question in #ubuntu-desktop or #ubuntu-unity
<cyberbrain> glad to see bunch of developers on one place :D
<slangasek> lool: "action" - anyone taking notes? :-)
<dholbach> cyberbrain, and they're all from different places :)
<lool> slangasek: good Q
<guset> go steve
<lool> slangasek: I can add to the bp at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1303-single-image-update
<lool> done
<guset> what about backing up
<guset> usb
<dholbach> guset, can you prefix your questions with "QUESTION: " - can you clarify what you'd like to know about backup up?
<guset> "QUESTION" What about backing up your settings on your pc like apple
<cyberbrain> dholbach: yeah...i might join too...having a fact i'm from serbia
<cyberbrain> dholbach: :D
<janimo> QUESTION: Is there an overview or comparison of various OEMs, carriers and Google's way of delivering system image updates? Besides update.zip (which is not universally used either) is everyone doing their own server-side and phone-side setup?
<Namidairo> the usual imaging of /system and /data should work ja
<asdfa> i want to join
<User____> test
<dholbach> cyberbrain, asdfa: you can ask questions in here - just make sure you prefix them with    QUESTION:
<lool> we might end up configuring devices to do something like http://phablet.stgraber.org/channels.json?device=nexus7
<asdfa> can i join with webcam
<User____> dad
<cyberbrain> QUESTION: When ubuntu mobile is comming out? :)
<slangasek> asdfa: you are welcome to ask questions here on IRC; if they're on-topic we can relay them into the hangout
<janimo> cyberbrain, that is not the topic of this discussion
<ogra_> with 13.10 there should be a first usable image
<ogra_> (like usable for your mom on a mid sized phone)
<Putri> e
<janimo> QUESTION: could the Ubuntu image be upgraded using the default app store that comes with the device?
<TheGorgotron> QUESTION: Will updates be pushed out the same time regardless of carrier, or will it be different for every carrier?
<ogra_> TheGorgotron, that depends on the carriers to decide
<ogra_> (likley not different to iOS or android with carriers today)
<Namidairo> although I think Apple practically blackmailed carriers into letting them handle updates themselves
<Putri> how about ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> Putri, this is what this session is aboout (upgrades of ubuntu touch)
<Putri> oh..
<benkaiser> Wouldn't the data be backed up to Ubuntu One DB?
<lool> we might offer u1db as an API, but it's up to the apps to leverage that
<Putri> on tablet or smartphone?
<benkaiser> lool, okays
<TheGorgotron> QUESTION: Will there be a preferred phone carrier/model that will be able to get the updates as soon as they come out (not sure if this would be known already)?
<lool> benkaiser: (like e.g. google drive does on android for various apps)
<lool> or the android API to save app data in the cloud
<ogra_> TheGorgotron, there are negotiations going on ... nt sure if the upgrade policy is talked about there yet
<benkaiser> lool, can android apps utilize Google Drive? is it only a storage medium or do they have a database API?
<lool> TheGorgotron: this depends on what the carrier wants or where you buy your phone from; technically, phones can ship pointing at Ubuntu or pointing at a carrier's update site
<Namidairo> benkaiser: https://developers.google.com/drive/
<TheGorgotron> Ok. Ill just keep watching out then. I'll go with whatever carrier supports updates as soon as they come out without adding their bloatware.
<Namidairo> subtle changes aka bloat
<lool> benkaiser: we're getting a bit far from the topic, but yeah; check out e.g. the Tracks app or the Google Keep app; they store their data in Google Drive
<patrickFROMoz> can someone let me know if Ubuntu will have a stable ms exchange software?
<benkaiser> Namidairo, I guess you would store the data in a file with the drive api (sqlite, json, etc...) anyway wayyy off track here...
<benkaiser> thanks lool
<TheGorgotron> patrickFROMoz, I'm going to go out on a limb and say NO.
<omarly> most of this is over my head, but love to hear the smart minds developing :))
<janimo> QUESTION: Can't we just use whatever carriers already use for Android ROMs without having them make something compatible with whatever our implementation for the UBuntu servers is?
<janimo> slangasek, I was framing that question that way specifically since I wonder if we can just use carriers and OEM existing Android updates at the moment
<janimo> if this discussion is about long-term updates too when we may not even use android then I just did not think that far
<janimo> slangasek, so Android ROM as usual, and the Ubuntu payload from the default app store
<janimo> as they may not want to set up new servers tp push out UT for 1 or 2 phones initailly
<slangasek> janimo: I don't expect there to be any "Android ROM" in this scenario
<slangasek> (unless you mean the boot image)
<janimo> slangasek, I completely misunderstood part of this then. I thought we want to update the CM-based system rom, and independently the UBuntu image
<ogra_> slangasek, the android container i guess
<janimo> slangasek, well the base layer which is an Android image, even though gutted :)
<ogra_> janimo, we're working on changing that design
<ogra_> android will move into a container
<janimo> but its form and behaviour from OTA and carrier PoV is just like exsiting stuff for carriers
<janimo> ogra_, that was not decided yet 100% two weeks ago when I last heard
<slangasek> janimo: the current android/ubuntu split is a kludge; we don't want to have three pieces (boot, android, ubuntu) requiring updates
<ogra_> (which might indeed also need updates)
<slangasek> janimo: and all carrier customization is going to be *in* the Ubuntu image
<janimo> for this specific OTA thing I think that inside out method is putting us at disadvantage
<slangasek> which will supersede/integrate almost everything that's "android" today, except for the kernel
<sergiusens> but it's not like that for Apple, right?
<TheGorgotron> it would be nice if they made it possible to bypass the carrier and update the phones using public images.
<janimo> slangasek, ok, I thought we'll have system.img (or equivalent update.zip with boot.img + system folder) for the foreseeable future
<janimo> like with the first actual phones
<slangasek> janimo: "system.img" will contain the Ubuntu OS :)
<slangasek> the Android bits are present for enablement only; there isn't going to be any coherent, usable android system underneath
<ogra_> janimo, the android layer today is only for having drivers ... if we work with the manufacturer and carrier thats not needed
<Namidairo> TheGorgotron: If only there were some sort of openish handset line free from carrier meddling... I would call it something like... Nexus
<janimo> ogra_, ok, I thought we bootstrao not only development, but distribution of first wave of devices piggybacking on android
<slangasek> janimo: on android *drivers*
<slangasek> and possibly reusing some bits of the hal
<ogra_> slangasek, well, that means armel :)
<janimo> slangasek, right, so a bare-bones android system w/o dalvik
<slangasek> but, e.g., not surfaceflinger
<ogra_> binary android drivers are all armel ...
<slangasek> ogra_: yes, we have armel solved
<slangasek> see libhybris ;)
<ogra_> (though we get offtopic here ... probably better to discuss in -touch)
<TheGorgotron> Namidairo: Nexus is owned by Google right? Are they going to allow Ubuntu on their phones?
 * Namidairo notes that the Tegra 3 based Asus Transformer line have multiple bootloaders, with incompatible kernels, indistinguishable from within android
<ogra_> TheGorgotron, nexus is an open platform
<ogra_> TheGorgotron, we already ship images for the nexus line
<Namidairo> it's also the current development platform for ubuntu touch
<TheGorgotron> ogra: Great to know, thank you.
<ogra_> google surely wont preinstall it if you mean that
<TheGorgotron> Namidairo: Thanks.
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ... has info
<TheGorgotron> Ogra: Yeah that's fine. Thanks for the link.
<TheGorgotron> Damn I went with the wrong phone :( (GS3)
<Rsalveti_> What's Loïc talking about?
<cjwatson> phased-updates> deployed on the LP side but the errors.u.c work is still ongoing
<cjwatson> Rsalveti_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-r-phased-updates
<cjwatson> lool: "A/B testing" might be the term you're thinking of
<cjwatson> or something along those lines
<guset> how can we help
<Rsalveti_> My brains just exploded. I don't understand
<franksemi> Sorry, I havn't followed Ununtu Touch much, and it tould be that this is the wrong place to ask this, but I was wondering about landscape support. Just ignore the question if it is not the right place and time.
<rsalveti> cjwatson: thanks
<guset> QUESTION: How can we help
<TheGorgotron> franksemi: I would think that would be pretty standard now.
<lool> cjwatson: that was it, thanks
<Rsalveti_> This is Riccardo
<dholbach> guset, great question
<ogra_> bugs ?!? we dont have bugs !
<Rsalveti_> Ubuntu full of bugs
<lool> ( https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1303-single-image-update )
<barry> not yet
<Rsalveti_> Let's talk multitasking and automated bug reporting
<ogra_> guset, you can come to #ubuntu-touch for a start :)
<ogra_> thats where we all hang around
<lool> added WI about adding parameters to the request
<mrybka> when will be released ubuntu 13.04?
<ogra_> april 25th
<mrybka> I mean day
<ogra_> that should be a thursday
<mrybka> that`s correct
<janimo> stgraber, slangasek , lool is ubuntu-touch a good channel for this topic?
<TheGorgotron> Thanks a lot guys!! Great info. Thanks for doing these for everyone to see.
<slangasek> stgraber: ^^ are you on #ubuntu-touch?
<Ubuntureform> Stephane how's the multitasking going to work?
<ogra_> janimo, for sure
<cyberbrain> bye
<stgraber> slangasek: no but I think I should be ;)
<slangasek> stgraber: agreed :)
<stgraber> I am now ;)
<janimo> ogra_, I did not ask you :P I know you are there already :)
<lool> janimo: works for me
<ogra_> janimo, well, who isnt there should come :)
<kris97> hi
<adonizer> HÄ°!
<stroodlepup> hi
<stroodlepup> I'm back
<jair> 1. whUbuntu bt
<jair> why ubuntu needs to run in top of Android?
<jair> sounds like linux in top of linux? unnecessary?
<jair> cant ubuntu run directly into the mobile devices?
<Kostic> jair, the posibility of use of Android drivers. It's because of that. Also, Ubuntu Touch is still in it's infancy
<Kostic> it's easier to start by using Android rather than building it from scratch
<Kostic> Also, it uses just Android kernel, nothing more so it's actually just using it's kernel (linux). ;)
<jair> Thanks Kostic!!
<SteveKondik> when is ubuntu touch stable ? :)
<mattrrr> >
<UbuPhillup> <
<Rocketman_> Say what
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-13
<Ubuntruesp> Hi, guys
<Putri> Y
<DarkAM> Hi All
<maculo> olá esta muito ocupado boa noite
<maculo> estou precisando de ajuda sobre rad1 no ubuntu
<maculo> já pesquisei mas estou inseguro quanto a reboot no servidor remoto
<maculo> estou com medo do grub não reconhecer o md_d0 pode me ajudar
<maculo> ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-08
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> Is there a QA session today?
<jose> belkinsa: there should be
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<belkinsa> jose, guess not.
<jose> belkinsa: the show is in 1h
<jose> DST corrections
<belkinsa> Oh.
<belkinsa> Shoot/
<jose> we like to keep things UTC :P
<belkinsa> I know but the world clock....lies.
<jose> :P
<jose> oh, actually, we moved it last week
<jose> now I remember
<belkinsa> Ah
<belkinsa> Hey jose, will you be there for the QA session today
<jose> belkinsa: not sure, why is that?
<belkinsa> Because I will be missing it since I fell into the DST trap and I have a question for him.
<jose> belkinsa: try asking now highlighting him after QUESTION:
<belkinsa> Alright.
<belkinsa> QUESTION:  Is the Ubuntu Online Summit track planning session just you doing the Hangout or others can join you in that Hangout?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Jono Bacon Q&A - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/08/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<jono> reload the page, folks
<jono> we had technical issues
<jose> jono: works better now
<hatch> works good
<jose> QUESTION: <belkinsa> Is the Ubuntu Online Summit track planning session just you doing the Hangout or others can join you in that Hangout?
<hatch> seems like there is probably a 30s+ delay
<pulu90> I see you!
<Hunter91> Yes, we see
<bin_bash_> Pff just install windows 98!
<bin_bash_> Pff opensource!! WINDOWS 98!
<bin_bash_> QUESTION: Is that white mouse for you Windows 98 machine?
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: What are your personal thoughts on Gnome 3.12?
<Hunter91> QUESTION why Ubuntu One cloud storage is going to be shut down?
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Do Canonical have any plans to take advantage of the fact Windows XP died today?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: In other desktop GUI applications are orginased by Games, office, etc but with Unity it hasn't been like that, will you beable to organise it more by type, or will you beable to create folders for aplictions within Unity Dash or Unity 8?
<pulu90> QUESTION: What is the situation on document viewer for Ubuntu Touch? Personally I think pdf support is bit of a deal breaker.
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Do you think Ubuntu will have a make or break moment in the future? Like if X doesn't happen by Y by Z degree then Canonical will have to restructure.
<afeder> QUESTION: What will the desktop UX be like in Unity 8 on Mir? what will change?
<DS_McGuire> }+~
<DS_McGuire> #
<DS_McGuire> ]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
<DS_McGuire> Sorry about that guys.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will the Nexus 7 version of UTouch have the tablet interface rather then the phone interface, and any update for the Suru icons?
<arianit> first time hir, has thing started?
<DS_McGuire> Yes @arianit
<vasil_> QUESTION:why is ubuntu one shuting down
<arianit> DS_McGuire: nothing shows on my youtube. just a 2.40 min long of a silhouette
<nik90> hello everyone
<SLayeRDK> try http://ubuntuonair.com/
<arianit> SLayeRDK: thanks, works
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: (This is a question about Bad Voltage...) How the hell is the audio so awesome!?
<DarthBo> QUESTION: Sam Hulick said on twitter that he sent in a new Ubuntu startup sound, have you heard it yet? When will we? :)
<swaveck> QUESTION: How many views on youtube does have your latest Q&A currently?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will the Unity 8 session in 14.04 be updated throughout the various cycles?
<vasil_> QUESTION:Ubuntu server for Embeded ARM devices,when
<nik90> CheeseBurg: you read my mind :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Its lovely to see you again as well xD How have you, the people at canonical and bad voltage been?
<CheeseBurg> nik90: It's a gift, I know XP
<nik90> QUESTION: hey Jono, What is your guess for the 14.10 codename?
<subpanda101> What is the best program on ubuntu 13.10 to develop a 2D rpg
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: KDE now has the Visual Design group which makes the official Design (both UI and UX) will be open to the community with leaders helping to guide the process. This makes the design in the open compared to other desihn focused open source projects. Will Ubuntu be doing the samething? Is it a good idea to make official designs in the public or should you keep it behind closed doors?
<nik90> CheeseBurg: The Ubuntu Touch core apps design are being done by community designers out in the open. As for Unity 8 design, I suppose jono will answer you.
<CheeseBurg> nik90: That's what I was wondering. Plus I think it is a good topic on its own for open source to have.
<AironOnPC> HEY JONO!!! HOW ARE YOU?
<Markcortbass> QUESTION: Will Unity 8 have the same webapps feature as Unity 7? Or will it be redesigned.
<apetresc> Stream died for me
<DS_McGuire> Feed down?
<nik90> Did the stream go down?
<nik90> its back
<nik90> :)
<CheeseBurg> For a mintues
<DS_McGuire> Oh, we are back
<nik90> jono: you are back
<neuro> QUESTION: <arnold-schwarzenegger> WHO IS YOUR DADDY, AND WHAT DOES HE DO? </arnold-schwarzenegger>
<FORMOZA> what's happened ?
<neuro> QUESTION: but seriously, 14.04 release date? :)
<FORMOZA> 17
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Amazon reults in the dash... Why have the been turned off  by default?
<neuro> Uakari
<neuro> Uguisu
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Mac related question: What is good audio production software? I am thinking about learning more and need a place to start.
<neuro> Umbrellabird
<vasil_> QUESTION:What about Unicorn
<nik90> jono: Doesn't it make you wonder how mark comes up with codenames :D
<neuro> vasil_: NOT AN ANIMAL!
<neuro> DS_McGuire: privacy
<vasil_> neuro:who said
<neuro> vasil_: uh, nature? :)
<micah2> Ubuntu 14.10 Ultimate Unicorn
<vasil_> neuro: it's a hors
<neuro> IT'S NOT REAL
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Urasa is a bird animal thats noisy, if theres massive updates with 14.10, Ultimate Urasa?
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Canonical are a UK based company, are there any events they are going to hold this year in the UK?
<CheeseBurg> micah2: YES
<nshiell> KDE looks awsome
<vasil_> neuro: BUT IT STARTS WITH A U
<neuro> BUT IT'S NOT REAL
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Micah2: Better then mine!
<vasil_> SO
<neuro> HAHA
<neuro> jono didn't try and do an arnie impression
<neuro> git
<theblackdog> release day is the 17 i think
<neuro> 17th woot
<neuro> just in time for easter weekend
<vasil_> 17
<vasil_> april
<vasil_> NEURO 17 of APRIL
<neuro> vasil_: i heard
<neuro> thanks
<neuro> i have ears :)
<neuro> unlike the unicorn which DOESN'T EXIST!
<vasil_> YOU JUST BLEW MY MINDE
<neuro> "VERGE OF DEATH", jono's new band
<vasil_> SO WHAT IF IT DOESN"T EXIST IT STARTS WITH A U
<DarthBo> neuro: there's a precedent: jaunty jackalope
<neuro> DarthBo: shush :)
<nshiell> QUESTION: Do you use an Ubuntu tablet, if so what hardware is it?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What do you think about the UK and other goverments paying Alot of Tax payers money for another year of Windows XP?
<SLayeRDK> vasil_ http://a-z-animals.com/animals/pictures/U/
<afeder> QUESTION: What is the reasoning behind Canonical not porting the Android ABI to Ubuntu Touch? And will it feasible for a third-party vendor to deliver such a port as a standard Ubuntu Touch app?
<neuro> £5m is not a lot of taxpayers money
<vasil_> YOU GUYS DONT GET A JOKE
<neuro> ChloeWolfieGirl: total HMRC inbound revenue in 2012-13 was £469.7bn
<ChloeWolfieGirl> neuro: its still more then they should have used for that, they should have been more prepared, they knew the end was coming for ages, so I personally don't understand it seems like a waist to me!
<lei_> QEUSTION: will there be a calendar app intergration and weather app built in not scopes
<neuro> ChloeWolfieGirl: if it lets departments complete their migrations after the dead date, i'm happy that they're spending 0.001% of tax revenue to do it
<neuro> jono: the support extension is incumbent on a migration plan being in place, so it's not just laziness
<vasil_> QUESTION:Do you use the same relese of ubuntu touch that is publickly available or do you
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Generally, how is Landscape doing? Are companies taking it up?
<neuro> jono: and it's only for 12 months
<vasil_> QUESTION:use a version that is just for the ubuntu team
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Why do you think pigs wouldn't look good with lipstick?
<DS_McGuire> Anybody here Ubuntu Touch as their daily driver?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> neuro: I can completly agre with that, I just feel like its a waist of a year, if they could have already have it done, It makes more sence now though, so I'm happier! :P
<CheeseBurg> DS_McGuire: I'll try to soon
<lei_> cool
<DS_McGuire> Awesome CheesBurg :)
<neuro> ChloeWolfieGirl: they're asking for the extension because they don't necessarily have or had the resources to complete migrations before the drop dead date. It's not a waste, especially considering they negotiated a huge discount on the deal (it should have been > £25m)
<DS_McGuire> I have no idea how you do that thing where you tag someone.
<nshiell> QUESTION: Do you think tablets and phones will be useful for app creation rather than just running them?
<Ubunoob_> QUESTION: Any plans of bundling beautiful wallpapers?
<lei_> QEUSTION:is there a face lift  in the newrelease
<nshiell> hahahaha
<Adil_> window 8.1 is better than ubuntu if it is not then tell us how ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTiON: What kind of applications do you think are needed for Ubuntu Touch to start being popular and used by the average person?
<neuro> QUESTION: why introduce Yet Another Web Browser rather than work with Mozilla Foundation or Chrome to integrate an existing browser into the mobile UI?
<vasil_> QUESTION:Why dosn't cononical bundle a usb/sd card formatter and image writer(exept the "Start up disk creator")
<neuro> Adil_: prefix your question with QUESTION:
<lei_> QEUSTION; any new things in the kernel for ubuntu
<nshiell> <neuro> it probably uses WebKit (chrome renderer)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: how are the canonical guys so good at design?
<neuro> nshiell: it probably does, but it means it's "out of family" in terms of supporting other browsers' ecosystems (e.g. Mozilla Sync, etc)
<pulu90> QUESTION: Where is the grumpy cat?
<vasil_> QUESTION:HTML or native app dominanse in ubuntu touch
<lei_> QEUSTION: will that music app be on the desktop
<Hunter91> QUESTION: I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 on my Asus EeePc and I'm wondering if it will work that good on 14.04 or should I stay with 12.04?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How do you feel about Microsoft releasing Windows Phone OS for free? I think even the desktop update will be free. This is a move to gain tractions in non American/European countries. How effective will this be and how will it affect Ubuntu?
<theBest> QUESTION: Any plans on making the UbuntuOne Code Open Source?
<CheeseBurg> Sweet mail app
<Adil_> copy has no pause option in ubuntu,, is it posible to do
<theblackdog> QUESTION: Hey Jono how is exactly the decision for the new release name made? (Internal Vote or decides Mark by himself?)
<nshiell> `QUESTION: If you have no experience with C++ what is the best place to start developing a native app?
<vasil_> QUESTION:What about a good YouTube app
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How hard would it be to use Ubuntu touch to base another distro on?
<neuro> POPEY SLASH JONO!!!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What innapropriate things would you put on a callender? (You said you needed to check if your calanders apropriate!)
<neuro> ChloeWolfieGirl: confidential appointments
<ChloeWolfieGirl> neuro: Fair enough
<neuro> jono: ta
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will apps (Or at least main apps) Get a suru look inside the app?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Since you're going soon, WE LOVE YOU JONO xD
<nshiell> Yup!
<Adil_> i want replace android to ubuntu? as developer is it good?
<vasil_> QUESTION:WHY THE NAME UBUNTU
<neuro> Adil_: you need to use QUESTION: if you want your questions to be seen and answered
<neuro> QUESTION: how is Jono 2.0 ... err, I mean Jack doing? :)
<Adil_> i want replace android to ubuntu? as developer is it good?
<neuro> Adil_: can you see what i'm typing? :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How can I get a job at canonical? (not great of a programmer but I like what you're doing and planning to do Media technology at Uni)
<lei_> QEUSTION:will there be google maps app on ubuntu
<murazaki> QUESTION : Did you heard of any swipe-like app on Ubuntu (Qt) ? I was looking for working on one actually, just checking if it's necessary.
<neuro> ChloeWolfieGirl: http://www.canonical.com/careers :)))
<murazaki> Ubuntu Touch* sorry
<neuro> ChloeWolfieGirl: you don't need to be a programmer to work in IT
<neuro> i'm certainly not a programmer :)
<DS_McGuire> That's awesome!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> neuro: Thank you very much! :3
<neuro> although some of the stuff I do would probably make your eyes bleed
<nshiell> I hope Ubuntu and GNU/Linux helps everyone and brings technology to help all
<RadioBunker> QUESTION: What do you think about the development of SteamOS? Could it have a good impact on other Linux distro's gaining more gamers users?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<DS_McGuire> I am off now Jono! See  ya!
<jono> thanks everyone!
<murazaki> thanks Jono for your answer !
<vasil_> QUESTION:Is Cononical envolvd with charaty for computers for appolagy for the ruf word poor kids
<neuro> cheers mate!
<vasil_> YOU ROCK
<JCK_> i see u
<titantux> yes
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-09
<Sairambio> hii
<dholbach> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/09/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<DS_McGuire> Sup
<hendripermana> cd
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/
<DS_McGuire> Will you guys be taking questions?
<mhall119> if anybody has any questions, go ahead and start asking them here
<mhall119> DS_McGuire: yes :)
<mhall119> start them with QUESTION: and I will see them highlighted
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Do we have any updates to the desktop? Suru icons?
<tonyjj> hi
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/EmailClient
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<JoshStrobl_> What regions / countries are supported with the Payment system / payments API?
<nik90> QUESTION: Does the network indicator development also affect the indicator on the desktop? (I currently see 2 network indicators on my trusty desktop)
<popey> DS_McGuire: take a look at this spec.. it lists what gets new icons https://blueprints.launchpad.net/unity8/+spec/suru-icon-switch
<JoshStrobl_> oops, forgot to add QUESTION in front of mine, my bad.
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Those aren't for unity 7 no?
<DS_McGuire> I see that too.
<nik90> mhall119: hmm, I don't have Unity 8 preview installed.
<mhall119> hangout died
<JoshStrobl_> yep
<JoshStrobl_> it's back now though
<DS_McGuire> Just to say I always had 2 network icons before I installed Unity 8.
<nik90> DS_McGuire: Does the second indicator only show 2 menu items? WIFI and Wired?
<DS_McGuire> Yep.
<popey> nik90: you probably have the system settings from the phone installed
<mhall119> any more questions?
<Dhiraj> I have a problem please solve
<mhall119> http://www.olli-ries.com/unity-8-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<popey> Dhiraj: support questions are better in #ubuntu or http://askubuntu.com/
<DS_McGuire> Popey: It is like that on a fresj install. You get the Ubuntu touch settings when you start.
<DS_McGuire> fresh*
<nik90> popey: ah..you are right. But I did not install it.
<Dhiraj> My software centre closes with the message -----
<JoshStrobl_> Dhiraj: dude, go to #ubuntu
<JoshStrobl_> thanks for the session guys, no questions from me
<nik90> nice session.
<nik90> no more questions from me
<DS_McGuire> Nope :)
<DS_McGuire> Cheers guys
<Dhiraj> My software centre closes with the message ----- CE: The package click needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<boriseto> Bye
<JoshStrobl_> Dhiraj: GO TO #UBUNTU
<Dhiraj> you cheated :p
<JoshStrobl_> Dhiraj: this isn't the support channel
<Dhiraj> very disgusting
<Dhiraj> then what kind of question I can ask please teel
<JoshStrobl_> Dhiraj: go to #ubuntu if you are having issues. #ubuntu-on-air isn't for Ubuntu support.
<JoshStrobl_> #ubuntu-on-air is for questions specifically relating to any on-air hangout sessions by Canonical.
<JoshStrobl_> As your question is an issue with your Ubuntu setup, please use /join #ubuntu and ask your question there.
<Dhiraj> ok Thanks
<JoshStrobl_> Dhiraj: No problem. Have a great day! =)
<Dhiraj> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<lob22> whats up
<Edir> Hello
<Edir> Hello?
<Ubunturocks> Will 14.04 have better java support?
<Ubunturocks> ...
<Ubunturocks> ...
<Ubunturocks> ...
<Ubunturocks> is anyone here????????????????????????
<Ubunturocks> ...........
<Ubunturocks> ..................................................................................................................................................................................
<Ubunturocks> ................................................................................
<Ubunturocks> ......................
<Ubunturocks> ....................................
<Ubunturocks> ..........................
<Ubunturocks> .............................................
<Ubunturocks> rrrrrrr
<Ubunturocks> bye
<Edir> QUESTION will  ubuntu 14.04 have better java support? I run 12.04 on my capable machine, but more complex .jar files simply don't open.
<Edir> QUESTION: will  ubuntu 14.04 have better java support? I run 12.04 on my capable machine, but more complex .jar files simply don't open.
<Edir> ill as again tommorrow
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-10
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!  :)
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<nhaines> The good news is that I've been working on installfest documents and soon I'll put them on spreadubuntu.  Bad news is that reddit is down.  :)
<dholbach> that's a productivity boost, right? :)
<nhaines> Well I can't argue with that. :)
<nhaines> http://ubuntuone.com/5Iy5WX5jPJlGJ5dq06Fpqo needs more work but I'm happy so far.
<nhaines> Less happy at how temporary that URL is.  :(
<dholbach> nhaines, maybe include something about "Mac" in the form?
<nhaines> dholbach: Hmm, that might be a good idea.  :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Online Summit Discussion - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/10/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<jono> join the hangout for the Ubuntu Online Summit session - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/vjVQa1PpcFNjsL7Lk5asECdk20WyC3b5X90ch7-Zm5w=
<snwh> adding a link similar to this: irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/#ubuntu-on-air would be useful on the website for those of us who are already usign an irc client
<snwh> just a thought :)
<jono> join the hangout for the Ubuntu Online Summit session - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/vjVQa1PpcFNjsL7Lk5asECdk20WyC3b5X90ch7-Zm5w=
<jose> snwh: good idea, I'll make sure to have it done asap
<belkinsa> I know.
<belkinsa> Ywes
<snwh> what is the purpose of this session?
<jose> snwh: we wanted to get ideas about the online summit
<jose> sorry guys, session has been postponed as we're having some connection issues and only 3 of us around on the hangout
<snwh> jose I see
<snwh> perhaps I'll come up with some and join the postponed session
<jose> cool, thanks!
<snwh> if it's of equally poor turnout haha
<jose> :P
<belkinsa> It looks like in most VUDS, so it makes sense here.
<jose> I hope not
<belkinsa> Yeah
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<jose> snwh: does that link on the page look good to you?
<snwh> jose is it possible to add a style class to the CSS and make it a button? :)
<jose> snwh: sure, let me work on it
<snwh> jose, I've quickly made one: http://jsfiddle.net/snwh/7pTFR/
<snwh> correction: http://jsfiddle.net/snwh/7pTFR/1/
<jose> looks good
<snwh> :)
<jose> my internet connection is a bit slow, so please bear with me while the ubuntuonair webpage finishes loading :P
<snwh> no worries
<jose> snwh: datacenter where the page is hosted is having connectivity issues :P
<Edir> QUESTION: will ubuntu 14.04 have better java support?
<Edir> Hello?
<Edir> ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-13
<k1l> !lag
<jose> k1l: we have no factoids
<k1l> jose: well yes. i realized i made that in the wrong channel :)
<jose> oh, np then :)
<jose> all going good?
<k1l> yep, thanks :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-04-07
<prantak> how can get a ubuntu phone in india
<Trump_> Hey all
<prantak> hi
<Trump_> Stream hasnt started yet?
<prantak> anyone know how can i buy a ubuntu phone in asia pacefic region
<prantak> no
<nik90> prantak: Meizu a chineese company showcased their device in MWC couple of weeks back..it should hopefully be released in the near future..that would be your best bet to buy a ubuntu phone in asia
<Trump_> Wish they would sell the Ubuntu phone in the United States.
<theBest> Is there a ubuntu Q&A now? Cause I don't see the youtube live hangout.
<theBest> Or is it in one hour?
<Trump_> No clue, I don't see a time listed.
<trey_> hello
<trey_> QUESTION  plasma 5 is python  isn't it , or am I confused I run kubuntu 14.10 plasma 4
<Trump__> The waiting is real lol
<nik90> it should start in 30 mins
<Hatim> Salut
<NaneK> Hello everybody
<Trump__> Hey
<Hatim> Hi
<dpm> hi all o/
<dpm> about to start the Q&A in about 5 mins
<dpm> sorry about the time confusion if you happened to join 1h ago
<Constantine> Afternnoooons.
<Constantine> 5 to-go.
<dpm> hi Constantine :)
<Constantine> dpm, Are you a presenter, then ?
<dpm> yep :)
<dpm> this week it's going to be mhall119 and I
<Constantine> dpm, Where is Jono burried ? & will his ghost be able to play the guitar in UOAir ever, again ?
<dpm> Constantine, I'll take this as the first question of the Q&A when we go live in a min :)
<systemb> hi all
<systemb> it's over already?
<mhall119> systemb: just starting now
<systemb> yay!
<Constantine> the cutains are opening ... :)
<Constantine> ***curtains
<mhall119> you can ask your questions here any time, please start them with QUESTION in caps just like that
<Trump__> Hey finally live lol
<nixi> I was just told that streams like this exist
<nixi> nice
<mhall119> nixi: every week :)
<mhall119> same bat time, same bat channel
<Constantine> QUESTIONS: Does any of the Community Q&A Team listen to: badvotage DOT org
<systemb> QUESTION: What's new in Ubuntu 15.04?
<nixi> mhall119, well i am definetly going to watch every week now :D
<mhall119> nixi: you can also go back and watch old episodes on https://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir
<nixi> thanks ^^
<mhall119> np :)
<RogerH_> 14.04.2 introduced a new hardware enablement stack that was only available if you installed from scratch (as opposed to upgrading). Do you forsee this happening again with future 14.04 releases? (.3, .4, etc.)
<Trump__>  0
<nixi> David looks like Sacha Baron Cohen :D
<mhall119> Sacha Baron Cohen looks like dpm :)
<systemb> QUESTION: Why is Dell selling the XPS 13 with Ubuntu 14.04 SP 1? (14.04.1) and not 14.04.2
<Knightmare> QUESTION: What stance is canonical taking about all non-canonical endorsed hardware being sold? (i.e Cube, UTtab etc)
<systemb> good question Knightmare
<systemb> +1
<Link_> QUESTION: Are there plans for the Ubuntu Phone to have some more mainstream apps like Skype or WhatsApp?
<nixi> QUESTION : is Canonical helping or going to help the big companies with making better GPU drivers? It seems like they could use some help ...... amd
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Mr Shuttleworth hinted at bunch of vendors who are waiting to launch Ubuntu devices, are you able to expand on this?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Is upstart/systemd used on the phone?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: When will 14.04 be getting the backport of new features found in 15.04?
 * ChloeWolfieGirl gets here to late xD
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Once convergence is in full effect, will the default apps found on phone be the same across all devices?
<Link_> Thanks a lot for the response!
<Constantine> QUESTION & ALSO FEEDBACK: During episode 38 , I think of badvoltage (sorry to drone on) .. there was a "Heuston, we have a problem" dichotomy where you can't actually find a developer that you want to develop Ubuntu software for you (even if you have the bitcoin). My feedback is : SHOULD canonical hear the voices of those of bountysource and publish a policy as to are the two processes in synergy towards the same Aim ? As 
<Constantine> ... back to the management that there is a grassroots direction towards getting people to 'code for them' & that a policy needs to be cengaged and discussed at management level ? & don't just brush this off as to miniscule because in years to-come this may come back to bite .... end.
<Constantine> We need this conversation to happen this year.
<Knightmare> :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION Will the unity 8 desktop require .click packages or will it work with .deb ?
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: I think both
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Are there any plans to get remote controllers working with the phone? at somepoint would I beable to sync my PS4 controller with the Ubuntu Phone and play some Sonic 3 on my Ubuntu Phone?
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: Oh dude, did you hear that Freedom Planet is coming to Linux ( and Mac, but who cares? )
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, Thats what I hope, but I heard that if you install a deb on the phone, it messes the updater up...
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Is it possible to get Ethernet working on the tablet through the use of a USB adapter?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, I heard rumors that it was and then I heard they where fake and then I heard that it's been made sure the game works fine if you use Wine, has there been any proper proof of it from the actual developers anymore?
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: http://store.steampowered.com/app/248310 Penguin's there
<Nothing_Much> So... yep
<Nothing_Much> I'm probably gonna buy it eventually
<ChloeWolfieGirl> <3
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I played a early demo back in the days when I had a mac with windows 7 on it, so a goood few years back and it was fun so I'll probably pick this up xD
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: Aren't smart TVs not very useful because of the use of Cable Boxes, most of the time when smart TVs are used, they almost always have cable boxes and their features are almost never used, would Ubuntu TV or any other TV OS be practical at all?
<Constantine> dpm: I think we'll leave it for there with bountysource .. but there are bounties over $100 for ubuntu on bountysource, actually. Thank-you.
<dpm> thanks  Constantine
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, I use my console for everything a smart tv is used for anyways and a console controller I find so much better then a TV remote so I find little sence in smart tv's right now, but when Consoles die I think smart TV's would still be useful for Netflicks, crunchyrole, youtube, and other such media players
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: Yes, but what I mean is that the OS within the smart TV would be useless, which is why you have the console, right?
<Constantine> QUESTION: mhall119 Can you enlighten us to the script that was discussed for the likes of the Google Plus Ubuntu App community and other Ubuntu.com Links ,i.e.  about "checking links" as they were changed this week, I believe.
<Nothing_Much> What I discovered from my job though, is that CableCards exist, sorta PCMCIA cards that you put into the TV and you can watch and view TV with the channel guide using Ubuntu TV or some other OS, but Video on Demand and Pay Per View might be a problem. It depends on the telecom company though.
<RogerH_> I've been able to use a couple of USB etherhet adapters with Android tablets. I think the support is in the kernel.
<theBest> QUESTION: How much Android is in the Ubuntu for Phone?
<Constantine> QUESTION:What will stop Ubuntu-TV from turning into another CD-i phenomenon ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, I don't understand what you mean, the OS in the tv wouldn't be useless if you can use apps on the TV, I use the console because a I prefer using a controller such as the PS4 or Wii-u's and because the TV gui is generally aweful compaired to a consoles GUI, if ubuntu for the TV could make a great GUI which would work with a good controller then I'd be verry much glad to use the TV instead expeci
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ally since I don't feel consoles would be around much longer
<Nothing_Much> Well, traditional consoles such as vendor locked-in ones will be outdated
<Nothing_Much> Steam Machines are the way of the future
<theBest> QUESTION: There are some third party APIs e.g. for WhatsApp. Is it legal to use them?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, IDK, I mean hopefully yes, but they don't have enough mind share and because theres so many... I think the CD-i  thing is most likely to happen with the SteamBox...
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: Well, in the USA the ONLY way to watch TV from a cable provider is through either a Cable Card or a Cable Box, most of the time, Cable Boxes from companies lock you in and you have to use their channel guides without actually using the TV's features themselves, outside of Apps on the TV, but that would mean probably changing the Input
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: More like the 3DO, since that console had 3 different versions
<pietroalbini> theBest, whatsapp blocks every user which uses a custom client for one day
<rarara> QUESTION: Meizu, are you kidding?
<Nothing_Much> But Steam Machines have a MAJOR thing going for them... Steam and SteamOS.
<dpm> theBest, the diagram on this page will show you a bit more: http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, I'm british I have no idea how that works, You can't just plug a cable into the tv for tv and connect the tv to the internet to watch what ever you want?
<rarara> QUESTION: What do you think of KDE Plasma 5?
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: Nope, we have "all digital" areas which means that the signals need to be converted to be viewed on the TV
<Nothing_Much> Although I'm pretty sure that it's DRM
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, 'Murica sounds great... and Nintendo and Sony say that its to difficult to bring out TV stuff in the UK, nintendo released there Tvii thing for the wii-u pretty much everywhere but europe/UK
<Constantine> dpm, Perhaps you could answer that next week :-) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philips_CD-i
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: I hope that was sarcastic with 'Murica being great and all.. which it is... sorta >.>
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, I was being sarcastic because of the weird way your internet tv things work... seems verry anti-consumer..
<Nothing_Much> oh god it is
<dpm> thanks Constantine :)
<Constantine> np
<Trump__>     Has Canonical thought about starting a gofundme to  buy out Microsoft and then take over the world with Ubuntu machines.?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Trump__, Beautiful
<Nothing_Much> It is, mostly because our people don't care enough about this type of stuff, but I try to keep my head intact, and that when customers call in angry because their services were either disconnected or they failed to pay their bill
<NaneK> [QUESTION] Will there be something like KDE Connect for Ubuntu?
<Nothing_Much> It's entertainment for me
<Constantine> QUESTION: What is the current phiolosphy about having a Physical UDS ? Tell us how else it could work, as of yet ?
<theBest> pietroalbini, I thought maybe because they don't have a native client und Ubuntu for phones, they wont block it...
<Constantine> **philosophy
<Nothing_Much> Trump__: I'd love for that to happen, honestly :3
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will ubuntu come pre-installed with kittens?
<dpm> lol
 * Constantine loves kittens :)
<Nothing_Much> Download the kittens
<Constantine> Ceck out the Kittens App.
<Nothing_Much> I already have a cat though
<Nothing_Much> Kittens app?
<NaneK> Yes I meant for Unity. Thank you for the answer
<Typewriter> I've been trying to move away from Windows for over 10 years, but the Linux landscape has just not been simple enough or friendly enough to move entirely in a production environment. Ubuntu has certainly come a long way with GUI and interface - any plans to further simplify?
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: we already ship with `cat` :)
<Nothing_Much> Typewriter: You can look and try out Unity 8 using one of the alpha builds somewhere on the Ubuntu website..
<Constantine> Ghehe
<rarara> QUESTION: If I write a .qml app for ubuntu, what are the chances of it running on sailfish too? (with modifications)
<Constantine> they won't answer that, well.
<mhall119> won't answer what?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: will there be an official Ubuntu map app? I saw a map icon for it
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119 Haha xD
<Constantine> mhall119: Do you own a Sailfish phone ?
<mhall119> not myself, no, but I keep up witit
<mhall119> with it
<Constantine> k, good luck :)
<Nothing_Much> What would be nice is if Jolla would port over the Android compatibility layer to ACTUAL GNU/Linux distros..
<Nothing_Much> Then we'd have progress
<Nothing_Much> But so far we don't, because they're strictly mobile and Android is garbage as it is right now. Ubuntu all the way with convergence!
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: it's not theirs, they bought a license to a proprietary product
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Does the Ubuntu community lack developers in your opinion?
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: what?! Really? That's.. incredibly backwards..
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, I heard that the gui or something like that was propritary as well which is one reason I've been less into sailfish
<Nothing_Much> I've heard about that too, but.. I mean I hear so much praise about that OS, and yet it's pretty much as backwards as Android is, probably even worse since it's not even trying to break away from Android dependency.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, I used to be pretty excited about it and now to me it just seems like another thing the open source community has to fight, which is ashame because I think the OS community was pushing it forward originally..
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: the UI toolkit and Sailfish interface are closed source, yes
<mhall119> sorry, that was for Nothing_Much
<Constantine> QUESTION: Could you thank-everybody for attending , and taking the time out of there day, today ?
<Constantine> **their
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: They still are! It's like the majority of enthusiasts don't even understand how freedom works.. Granted, I don't like the MIT and BSD licenses, but at least the original source code is there.. ( not a developer )
<Constantine> ChloeWolfieGirl: Your a good artist .. I saw you on Google plus :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, Yeah... well if it wasn't for one of my friends I wouldn't know about it and would probably been singing its prases if Ubuntu touch wasn't the OS I wanted...
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Constantine, Psh xD But thank you verry much, its greatly appreciated :3
<Nothing_Much> I've known about it, but then I saw someone say "proprietary" and I was like "nope, I'm out, not getting any of my support"
<Nothing_Much> Hey guys, it's passed 1pm!
<Trump__> Thanks for the Q&A stream!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much,  I think there tablet ad was like "Its time that the tablet got a real open source OS" what BS if its like that...
<dpm> o/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thank You for the Q&A guys x3
<Nothing_Much> Yeah, marketing and the enthusiasts failed to do research, I expected that from the mainstream, but enthusiasts? Sheesh
<Knightmare> Yeah thanks for answering my questions I know there was a lot!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Question was this a 2 hour Q&A or did youtube tell me the wrong starting time?
<Constantine> Thanks everyone, bye.
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: It was 1 hour
<Nothing_Much> As usual
<Knightmare> DST?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, so Youtube lied to me xD
<Constantine> flys-by Huh ?
<Nothing_Much> idk lol
<ChloeWolfieGirl> told me it started at 16, but its 18 now meaning it would have started at 17...
<Trump__> It was a 1 hour Q&A
<Constantine> started at 17:00 pm
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Youtube told me 16
<Constantine> & now everyone quits ..
<Nothing_Much> Youtube is glitchy
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Yups
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, thats so annoyying...
<Nothing_Much> But I only recently saw the 500 error of a Team of highly trained monkies
<Nothing_Much> A few weeks ago
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: it's 1700 UTC now, not 1800
<theBest> Bye everyone. See you next week.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119, but Youtube gives you it in your local time right?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119, or suppose to?
<mhall119> I have no idea :(
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119, well it told me 16 and I was like oh no I missed it, but I didn't so Its ok xD
<Nothing_Much> Google+ should have
<jak> first time to join here. been having trouble with Banshee where it would not respond and I need to force close it at some point. I never had the same trouble over other media players like vlc or tomahawk. heard this to happen from previous versions but as the nearest Ubuntu update is on, are there any expected updates for this?
<Nothing_Much> jak: Try going to #ubuntu, which is the tech support chat
<Constantine> jak, Ask next week @ the QnA
<Nothing_Much> Or that
<ChloeWolfieGirl> jak I've had issues playing the video via VLC...
<jak> been there as well. well i just learned to live with it. but yea, thanks.
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: Question regarding Sailfish, what did you mean when you discovered it?
<Nothing_Much> Like your friend talked about it being proprietary or was it your friend that lead you to it?
<Constantine> What I listening to now : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6-5BtL04W8
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, sorry got distracted and forgot #fooods and things em, I don't remember talking about discovering sailfish
<ChloeWolfieGirl> But like I was pretty cool with sailfish os until my friend told me about the proprietery gui
<Nothing_Much> ChloeWolfieGirl: Yeah it looked cool at first, but then proprietary stuff
<Nothing_Much> No worries
<ChloeWolfieGirl>  Nothing_Much I don't mind a proprietery app every now and again BUT OS wide
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I want MY OS free
<Nothing_Much> Yeah, Steam's bittersweet for me though
<Nothing_Much> I use it an all, but I hate that most games are locked to it, but it's tolerable
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Nothing_Much, yeah, but at least theres GOG now
<Nothing_Much> I wish Desura got more attention than GOG, to be honest
<Nothing_Much> Most of the time I forget that I have a GOG account
<Nothing_Much> And therefore I almost never buy anything from them
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I installed Desura wrong I think... I used it a little but I don't know
<Nothing_Much> I want convenience and freedom, Desura has that, but it's horribly unnoticed, and while it has a new owner but the development is.. not very active
<Nothing_Much> Then again, there's also Lutris, made specifically for GNU/Linux
<Nothing_Much> Although Lutris is mostly a game's manager, still dependent on stores, but then again, you can submit *any* game into it with a customized installer
<Nothing_Much> https://lutris.net/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Desura has convergence?
<Nothing_Much> Desura is a Steam-like client, but it's under the GPLv3, but not many people use it :\
<Nothing_Much> There's some *really* good games which were mostly abandoned, sadly, either because they couldn't get onto Steam because of the lack of players or.. yeah that's pretty much it.
<Nothing_Much> That's mostly an assumption though, because I only found one game that was abandoned which is free on Desura right now, but it's a pretty addictive casual game
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I found tri on Desura, but then I couldnt find it on desura again and started telling me it was unavalible
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-04-08
<Mile> Hello
<joghn> LESBIANS!
<Bl4ckD34Th> hi
<jamiec_> I just wanted to know if the pros can answer this question. Is abuntu safe from the bash bypass hack?
<Bekenlord> Hellow
<Bekenlord> Is there anyone else?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-12
<sebsebseb> hi
<popey> o/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: HUD?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  I read earlier about a way to get some of the graphical programs from Ubuntu working or sort of from Ubuntu such as Firefox, and it seems even XFCE or partly, using that Ubuntu for Windows and a X server for Windows. Have any of you seen about that and it looked interesting, any comments
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl: nothing changed since you last asked
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: If my Ubuntu phone will upgrade straight to OTA 10 I think I have missed 9 since not updated for a few months, what's the noticeable differences between the two?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey damn..
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thanks Mhall119 :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any update on the Messaging app with things like xmpp, kontalk, etc
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: If my phone is full up otherwise with video, I should be able to install any OTA update without needing to think about running out of space whilst updating?
<sebsebseb> mhall119: good ansewr to my first question
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: just us here really?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats in the next ota?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> sebsebseb: so far.. :L
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: yeah and only two of them to, we all a bit lonely :d
<mhall119> we were late announcing, so probably not many viewers today
<mhall119> but we're glad to have you here :)
<sebsebseb> mhall119: oh right I see
<sebsebseb> mhall119: maybe some will watch video after and get some good info about things :d
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: you got another 50 quetsions to keep the hour going he  h?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I'll dig through my brain. sebsebseb
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: OMGubuntu said that in the latest OTA10 the instagram scope got updated, but on the OPO, and Nexus 7 on rc doesn't have it, do you guys know why?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: I used to  run the dev versions of Ubuntu a lot before, but haven't been really, but on the verge of updating to 16.04 I think, but only what a week and a bit early?  My questoin really is how stable it probably really is at this late development stage,  now and the final, will probably be rather the same I Would have thought right?
<sebsebseb> but haven't been recently for running above
<hosiup> QUESTION: i am considering to buy the m10. is there an easy way to check which apps are compiled for arm? (i am especially needing kile for LaTeX papers and cannot find anything)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Popey are you getting a "mycroft" device? if so are you going to use your own voice so you can hear yourself reply to your own commands?
<sebsebseb> hosiup: welcome
<sebsebseb> hosiup: I am going to acsagully buy both m10's,  bought the cheapeest one first
<sebsebseb> the cheap one first,  yeah since I wanted that little bit extra cash still :)
<hosiup> sebsebseb: hi :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> hosiup I'd recomend searching in uappexplorer
<ChloeWolfieGirl> WOOO
<sebsebseb> hosiup: I think by default it's just FIrefox, Libre Office, The GImp, and Gedit, but with some hacking can get other tradiontal desktop Linux apps working
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: any update on the ureadit app?
<hosiup> ChloeWolfieGirl: i guess writing papers with latex isnt very popular in uappexplorer ;)
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: so I want to run some old program such as mealstrom on the Ubuntu tablet,  after the command thing to make things read write mode, would that work probably or?
<hosiup> sebsebseb: thanks but i don't think that i have hacking skills :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> hosiup: They're just the apps that are available in the store currently, but if you dont have a device, thats where I'd recomend looking, sorry that its not there currently.
<sebsebseb> hosiup: well it's just a command thing got to make read and write mode
<popey> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/11
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Only a few lucky ones but general public no have Ubuntu tablets just yet I Guess, but  then loads of us will watn to try out  yep apt-getting  but I read would have to put in read write mode, how is that done
<hosiup> QUESTION: just for fun: does canonical employ people with a math master's ? :P
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Richard Stallman wrote yestrday about how ZFS in Ubuntu 16.04 woudn't be compatible with Oracales CCDL lisence and so apparnatly incompatible with the GPL, and this is a story that's been in the Linux media for a few weeks now.  Why does Canoncial take the risk over such a file system only, to possibly break the GPL?
<mhall119> popey: we lost you
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Is Mir and the phone compatible with switching ui? if Gnome wanted to make a mobile ui, could we install it on the phone, if so how would that work?
<popey> https://www.vocalid.co/
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: After reading the thing about GUI apps on Windows from earlier, I was thinking hmm maybe I should actsually become a Windows 10 insider so can try those things already, but I also read about how Microsoft could access the system and get into peoples data even if using that and having issues. Of course anything like that in the Linux world woudn't go down well, but Microsoft being able to do that with the Windows 10 insider,
<sebsebseb> hmm, any comments?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: I haven't read into this story properly yet, but I assume both or one of you rpobably had, sonme sort of Linux botnet I think it was called Bill Gates, any comments about that?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How much progress is there with XMPP on the phone, I heard that someone had it hacked together in the messaging app, my friend is intrested in developing in kontalk for ubuntu and aparently its only slightly modified XMPP.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> (They're geting a bq tablet and haven't had a phone so they're new to the phone OS)
<northman> I can't wait to get XMPP on my phone, IRC would be nice too :)
<sebsebseb> QUESION:  Not including the BQ E 4.5 phone that I think you got free in London mhall119  actsually do you have that, and do you have any other Ubuntu touch device if so what and why? Asking also since your in USA and been some issues getting them over there.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Is there any update of Mycroft on the Phone and Unity8 desktop? If so how close do the Mycroft guys and canonical have to work together to get this to work? and do we have popeys voice and any chance of michaels voice on a mycroft voice store of some sort?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Popey can you tell us more about that AI device you told me about I think it was yesterday or the day before, that has your voice in it?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: with bash on windows can you do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu" and "sudo apt-get purge windows" ?
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: heh
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: An OpenSuse phone I think that might have just been a April fools thing I saw something there online for, but what if that, any coments?
<sebsebseb> popey: and a FIrefox phone?
<sebsebseb> popey: for your devices
<popey> https://mycroft.ai/
<popey> that
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Can we get an extended q&a? ;P
<popey> we have work to do :)
<popey>  😃
<popey> Thanks everyone
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thank you guys :D
<northman> bye :D
<sebsebseb> mhall119: popey OpenSuse phone is real or going to be?
<sebsebseb> I just saw some head line
<sebsebseb> before
<popey> i think april fool
<sebsebseb> popey: some old stuff in GOogle I just done a search, but not quite ap hone
<sebsebseb> popey: I think that's enough really, Ubuntu Phone and Jollla kind of.  if can get one into the main strema mearket that's good :),  Ubuntu touch has most potential
<sebsebseb> a proper LInux based phone I mean
<ChloeWolfieGirl> sebsebseb: Though I like the idea of more linux phones, the market and app developers aren't, if app developers favoured diversity, Windows Phone would never have had the no apps issue, Ubuntu Phone has little market as it is, never mind if they broke up into Ubuntu Phone users and Suse Phone users, unless they could both decide use the same app packages
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: yeah that's basically what I meant to
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: it's good having a few Linux phnes, but only really one can get into the actsual main streame if any
<sebsebseb> and Ubuntu Phones currently have the most potential of that
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: Mozilla don't do Firefox for phone anymore.  Jolla had issues with the tablet, but I Think as a phone and I got a Jolla phone to yes it's good to, but I don't think they really had the intention of possibly going main streame anyway,  like Canonical does for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Phone
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: and there's Plasma Actibe i think for phones just about and something like that  I guess, but not any actsual phones.  there is only really one proper player at the moment with the intention of it possibly becoming a main streame option over time, and that's Ubuntu Phone
<sebsebseb> as for app developers more would make for Ubuntu Phone if it had more market share quite a lot more, and actsaully was targgeted at average people as well which it is not currently, and before that happens the convergence needs sorting out more properly first for example
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: maybe in the next few years some main streame in general phone shops  and online stores and networks and what not, will be selling Ubuntu Phones to
<sebsebseb> this is a bit like 2004/5 again
<sebsebseb> when I started off using Ubuntu on the desktop wel that was in 2005, but Deesktop Linux in 2004 first FEdora Core 2.  but hten with Ubuntu itw as like, can average computer users switch and be ok with Ubuntu or not,  and there were all those free Live CD's given away by Canonical back then to
<sebsebseb> but now it's over 10 years later, and yep Desktop Linux really did not go main streame or anywhere close, but we are having a kind of repeate with the Ubuntu Touch devices now of thAT, and maybe this time round stuff will actsaully get out there move in a few years or so and be a like 3rd or 4th player, so like Iphone, Android, Windows,  Ubuntu??????
<sebsebseb> ChloeWolfieGirl: time will tell, and time will tell if you also see these messages soon or not I guess :d
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-14
<faenil> Today's "Snaps on classic Ubuntu Q&A with Olli Ries" is missing from On-Air's calendar
<faenil> can anyone fix that?
<pjetro> Hello
<zyixc_> Hallo
<dpm> hey all
<dpm> everyone up for the q&A
<popey> o/
<DanChapman> o/
<MichaelTunnell> dpm: the timing of this video sucks for me. :) 10:00 am should be reserved for mid morning naps
<popey> MichaelTunnell: go back to sleep, I'll phone you at 3am with the details
<MichaelTunnell> lol deal
<Somkit> This is the first time I've been able to watch one of these things live.
<iliv> time to start the show!
<dpm> MichaelTunnell, the more we appreciate you coming :)
<mhall119> we'll be starting shortly, getting people situated :)
 * kenvandine blames popey
<popey> \o/
<dpm> and we're live!
<dpm> let us know if you can see the video feed
<MichaelTunnell> dpm: :)
<dpm> hi everyone o/
<olli> hello
<dpm> remember to prepend the questions with QUESTION:
<ogra_> hey hey
<popey> QUESTION: Testing how yellow this is on mhall119's screen.
<dshimer> QUESTION: Does this rely entirely on a projects willingness to add snaps to their available delivery options?
<mhall119> popey: it's green, because you mentiond my nick :-P
<dshimer> QUESTION: Is there any indication whether any popular projects are investigating or already planning on providing snaps?
<dpm> hey to all latecommers, welcome! o/
<aquarius> QUESTION: how do I serve updates for a snap package that I've provided, and how does snappy know that there's an update?
<ogra_> magic ;)
<brokemeeleg> QUESTION: what's he difference between snaps and clicks?
<kyrofa> aquarius, just upload a new version to the store
<MichaelTunnell> QUESTION: what does the term Frameworks refer to on this page http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/snappy
<aquarius> kyrofa, that's only if it's in the store, though :)
<Somkit> QUESTION: Easy one, for you. When? And can we that don't mind breaking our systems get it early?
<ogra_> aquarius, the only way to deliver them .... if users sideload your snaps you need to blog about updates or so :)
 * beuno will take aquarius's question
<aquarius> QUESTION: do snaps have to go into the Canonical store for people to get them? Or can I just serve a snap on my website? (And how do updates work, then?)
<aquarius> ogra_, hrm. really? that's a bit poor :(
<MichaelTunnell> aquarius: goes in the store
<brokemeeleg> QUESTION: is it possible to snap android games? even if you have to include the kernel
<ogra_> brokemeeleg, you wouldnt have to include the kernel ... but the whole jvm
<brokemeeleg> ogra_: omg! it is possible! :D
<ogra_> (if you can make it work with the display there is surely nothing stopping you though)
<brokemeeleg> cool
<aquarius> QUESTION: there is a certain "runtime" that my app is allowed to assume exists. How can I find details of this, and what are your policies around changing the runtime, adding new things to it, removing things from it, versioning it, deprecating existing parts of it, and so on?
<ogra_> brokemeeleg, also, clicks are one evolutionary step before snaps :)
<MichaelTunnell> QUESTION:  Does this mean that snaps are completely isolated? |  What about apps that rely on stuff like X for keyboard input? | Does this also mean that snaps don't need to ask for passwords when they are installed? | Are snaps only allowed to be installed from controlled sources?
<brokemeeleg> QUESTION: does snappy works on windows 10?
<ogra_> snaps are the next iteration
<brokemeeleg> ogra_: click v2, got it
<mcphail> Hi. Missed the start of the talk. Is this going to run X apps on X, rather than on Mir? Doesn't this negate the security advantages being promoted for Mir? Surely snaps cannot be trusted in a X environment?
<Javo> It will be possible to keep the fglrx drivers with 16.04?
<MightyKK> QUESTION: Is it possible to create a snap of a windows application running in WINE ?
<om26er> mcphail, Javo please make sure to prepend the text 'QUESTION:' before your questions.
<MichaelTunnell> QUESTION: will multiple developers, like a team, be able to work on the same Snap?
<iliv> I missed the 5 minute sales pitch too. Is it sort of like virtualenv in Python world?
<mcphail> QUESTION: Hi. Missed the start of the talk. Is this going to run X apps on X, rather than on Mir? Doesn't this negate the security advantages being promoted for Mir? Surely snaps cannot be trusted in a X environment?
<mcphail> om26er: ta!
<StenPett> QUESTION: I'm running snappy core on a RasPi2, and currently there's no Mir or X support (to my knowledge). Will there be (or is there) some sort of desktop environment for snappy core?
<brokemeeleg> QUESTION: when will the phones be snapped?
<aquarius> QUESTION: are you seriously suggesting that if I snap anything that I didn't myself develop, that I have to invent a new name for it and not name it after the project? I make a snap of ffmpeg and I shoudl call it "stuarts-ffmpeg", so nobody can find it? Are you planning on namespacing by uploader, or similar?
<aquarius> hey beuno :)
<mcphail> QUESTION: does the snappy runtime environment still "cd" to the install directory before running the binary? This is annoying if you pass a relative path as a parameter for the binary. Is there a workaround for that?
<Thibaut> here is the thing ^^
<om26er> QUESTION: what is the eta for diff based updates between two snaps versions ?
<aquarius> ahem. If you need to "inspect" a snap to confirm that it's properly confined, then your confinement needs fixing. The whole point of confinement is that it confines my app whether I want it to or not :-)
<ogra_> aquarius, but something needs to check if you try to break out of that
<ogra_> and that happens during store upload
<dshimer> QUESTION: Once I upgrade to 16.04, what will it take to switch a particular package to a snappy version, and will the original still exist on the system?
<aquarius> ogra_, certainly, but it needs to check *at runtime*. Not at upload time.
<MichaelTunnell> the speed of updates is why I am interested in Snappy. :) Waiting 2 years for replies on Launchpad has not been fun. :)
<aquarius> ogra_, there's been a bunch of talk about how snappy might show up on other distros. You can't imagine that, say, Red Hat are gonna ship a thing where software uploads are controlled by Canonical :)
<ogra_> aquarius, bahm you think they wont collaborate ... evil guys :P
<aquarius> ogra_, I think they'll be happy to collaborate. "We run a store, and you are allowed to access it" is not collaboration ;)
<ogra_> pfft :)
<aquarius> also, if I ship a drone which can install snaps, I want it to access *my* store. Not Canonical's. :)
<ogra_> you can have your store inside the cnaonical store server
<beuno> aquarius, we provide brand-stores  :)
<aquarius> how generous of you :)
<ngaio> QUESTION: should a python binding to something like libgphoto2 include what it is binding in the snap package too (in addition to the python code)?
<aquarius> so the honest policy is: everything goes in the Canonical store, and if you don't wanna be in that store, you're on your own. OK
<beuno> aquarius, correct
<aquarius> cheers for clarifying!
<aquarius> I didn't realise that :)
<ogra_> beuno, would we provide a redhat branded store (for aquarius' rpm re-packs )  ? :)
<Somkit> Sounds good, thanks.
<aquarius> question above about runtimes and the deprecation policy still stands, though; I want to know that my snap will keep working even after you change the runtime, because you release runtime 1.1 and runtime 1.0 is still on peolpe's machines. :)
<sergiusens> aquarius what runtime? your snap will have the runtime
<ogra_> sergiusens, libc ?
<sergiusens> yeah
<aquarius> sergiusens, you must provide *something*.
<ogra_> only snappy itself
<sergiusens> right, 16.04 ubuntu-core is api/abi stable which would be the "runtime"
<dshimer> QUESTION: Can other distributions run an implimentation of the snap concept.  If they did is there a scenerio that multiple distros could run the exact same snap package.
<aquarius> libc. ldd. X.  etc. What's in "16.04 ubuntu-core"? Where's that documented?
<ogra_> you can ship your own of everything ... including your opwn libc ... or your wine wrapper for your free windows app  :)
<MichaelTunnell> QUESTION: what if someone were to install a DEB for an app and then a SNAP becomes available? Will there be a process for SNAPs to overwrite the DEBs or would it be a case of "uninstall DEB and install the SNAP"?
<ogra_> aquarius, ubuntu-core contains everything to manage the snaps ... nothing more
<ogra_> execution happens inside the confinement ... with whatever you ship inside there
<aquarius> ogra_, so... I don't have a pty? :)
<davmor2> QUESTION: how will snappy/snaps work with different users on a system? Will the same snap have to be installed repeatedly for example?
<dpm> lots of good questions from everyone!
<aquarius> ogra_, I can't assume that X is present, so I have to ship my own X server? Etc.
<ogra_> aquarius, correct ... you would need an interfaces stanza in your snap.yaml to even allow that ... and the user would have to confirm access to it on first run of the app
<ogra_> (the pty that is)
<ogra_> (no idea about how we interface with X actually)
<aquarius> ogra_, see, this is what I want you to have an idea about, and document it somewhere ;)
<ogra_> not me :P
<ogra_> but yeah :)
<aquarius> and remember that I'm a phone app developer, so I've seen the existing components stuff and how the version numbering has worked or not worked; I would like there to be documentation on what you promise about version numbers, how long before you remove an interface will you mark it as deprecated, etc
<almejo> hi guys :D.. I have a question. I need to install a browser plugin I made. Is it posible with snaps?
<MichaelTunnell> all good, thanks
<MichaelTunnell> QUESTION: LTS  vs Non-LTS? How will the current 6 month release cycle be affected by Snappy? If Snappy is on 16.04 LTS then the biggest reason for users to jump is gone.
<aquarius> QUESTION: what does "reserved" mean under Usage in an interface definition, such as https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/interfaces/ ? Does that mean that releasing an app with any "reserved" interface will need explicit manual approval, or something else?
<MichaelTunnell> Nice, David answered a question that I hadn't considered but very important. Thanks for that. :)
<jcastro> beuno: MS says they'll update to 16.04 as part of their summer update. So whatever they define as "summer".
<ogra_> wine apps should definitely be possible ...
<ogra_> you might need to jump through some hoops though
<MichaelTunnell> "Let us know" I like that answer.
<MichaelTunnell> lol
<sergiusens> summer has just ended, winter is comming!
<ogra_> sergiusens, wrong side of the world :P
<kyrofa> sergiusens, I wish
<ogra_> just move north and you keep summer ;)
 * sergiusens notices that Game of Thrones is aligned with the southern hemishpere
<sergiusens> the show, not the books :-P
<MichaelTunnell> so summer in Washington state. :)
<almejo> QUESTION: I am devloping a browser plugin for firefox. The plugin starts another local app of mine. It is posible to package this too apps in a snap? I think the problem is the plugin
<aquarius> are we meant to call the desktop we're all using "classic Ubuntu" now? :-)
<almejo> this two apps!!! not too! :D
<sergiusens> aquarius ask zyga or jdstrand on #snappy for a detailed answer to the `reserved` question
<ngaio> QUESTION: for an application like a photo importer, where you want the user to be able to save photos pretty much wherever they have write-access on the file system, how will the confinement policy affect that?
<sergiusens> ogra_ wine apps might just work if they are "bottled" up correctly
<ogra_> *burp*
<ogra_> :)
<MichaelTunnell> almejo: FlashGot addon :)
<dpm> MichaelTunnell, you're welcome :)
<ogra_> Mir is definitely planned ...
<ogra_> at least for kiost apps
<ogra_> *kiosk
<aquarius> sergiusens, basically everything except network access is "reserved", so if that's manual review, then that's a really important point; in particular, manual review hasn't worked well in the past, and I think that'll be important for people to know if they might have to wait three months for a review. So this seems like a business thing that olli would know, rather than a deep technical question for jdstrand
<beuno> aquarius, as I said, we'll be flexible for now
 * ogra_ pokes beuno and watches him wobble 
<almejo> MichaelTunnell: flashgot? isnt it a downloader?
<aquarius> beuno, yeah, but I don't know if that means "permissive" or "capricious" :) Does "flexible" mean that all this stuff just gets automated review, or is there a manual queue involved?
<beuno> aquarius, permissive   :)
<MichaelTunnell> almejo: FlashGet is a downloader FlashGot is an addon in Firefox that allows you to integrate with other applications on a system.
<beuno> on a per-interface basis
<MichaelTunnell> I use it for my app. It's pretty cool.
<MichaelTunnell> almejo: FlashGot is a terrible name, yes. :)
<aquarius> beuno, ok (I think it's entirely fair to take a closer look at a snap which wants permission to edit other snaps, for example). It would be good to document this.
<ogra_> aquarius, that wont happen
<aquarius> beuno, no, no, hang on, this is not a fork! I'm not talking about me forking ffmpeg!
<ogra_> one snap cant really manage another snap
<aquarius> I'm making a snap of it becuase the upstream project haven't decided to do so
<aquarius> ogra_, there is a specific snap-control permission precisely for it ;)
<MichaelTunnell> aquarius: try FFJPEG
<ogra_> aquarius, i dont think that is for one snap contolling the other ... (ICBW)
<beuno> aquarius, well, technically, anything that isn't upstream is a fork  :)
<dpm> aquarius, check out lp:snappy-playpen :)
<aquarius> ogra_, "Can manage snaps via snapd.", so perhaps it's for an app pretending to be gnome software centre :)
<ogra_> aquarius, ah, well, that means your snap has a REST api that snapd will expose
<ogra_> for conmfiguration etc
<aquarius> beuno, true, but I'm talking here about things that I'm snappifying because upstream haven't yet, not because I want to compete. :) Is there a mechanism for transferring snap ownership between accounts? (There isn't for clicks, I don't believe.)
<almejo> I think this is not the right channel for this kind of questions... which one should i go
<LugariusRL> hey guys ^^
<almejo> ?
<MichaelTunnell> almejo: #snappy
<beuno> aquarius, yeah, we have ways to re-assign
<beuno> aquarius, that use case is what we'd really like to help people with
<aquarius> QUESTION: if I install five different versions of inkscape as snaps, and then type "inkscape" in a terminal, which one runs? Is there some sort of Debian-ish "alternatives" approach?
<ogra_> the official one
<ogra_> all others would be inkscape.foo
<LugariusRL> changing the package manager is a good idea because its in general good to try new things(innovation)
<beuno> aquarius, they will all be called different things, given we won't have actual namespaces for a while
<beuno> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> ah
 * ogra_ is still thinking the "old" way from last weeks snappy :P
<tedg> He's talking about the OS Snap.
<erikaj> how will upgrades (between major ubuntu versions) be handled?
<tedg> Apps can see anything on the OS Snap, so are we guaranteeing the API of the libs in that snap?
<LugariusRL> I heard snappy packs comes with all needed libs, true or false?
<tedg> ABI really.
<ogra_> tedg, the opposite ...
<ogra_> they cant see anything by default
<tedg> ogra_: No, they can see everything in /usr/lib last I checked.
<ogra_> but not use
<tedg> ogra_: So no libc?
<ogra_> oh, lib ... yeah ...
<ogra_> but not /dev or /etc or some such
<tedg> So we're effectively saying that the OS Snap has an ABI. That's the runtime that aquarius is talking about.
<aquarius> beuno, I think I'm not explaining this deprecation question correctly. Yes, 16.04 will stay valid. But will 16.10 ship both the 16.04 Ubuntu Core *and* the 16.10 Ubuntu Core? Or will I have to build a new version of my app for each Ubuntu release?
<ogra_> /usr/lib and /lib of the OS are indeed in the library path
<LugariusRL> (this is my first ubuntuonair visit, thanks for making this!! ^-^!)
<ogra_> tedg, it doesnt, since it isnt versioned or reliable ... if you are really concerned you should ship your own klibc
<ogra_> *libc
<aquarius> beuno, alternatively, you might mean that every Ubutnu release will be built on the same Ubuntu Core as 16.04 from now on, which is also fine, but I bet you're not saying that.
<ogra_> aquarius, general rule on snappy "dont rely on anything from the OS"
<tedg> Unless snapcraft enforces that, effectively all snaps do.
<tedg> And snapcraft only filters a fixed list of packages, which includes libc.
<ogra_> i.e. there is currently a python interpreter inside the OS snap ... but we might just drop it if nothing in snappy depends on python
<tedg> So snaps built with debs using snapcraft use libraries in the OS Snap.
<aquarius> tedg, which apparently might disappear at any time, because you weren't supposed to rely on them :)
<ogra_> so if you want your snap to actually be independent, you ship *all* deps
<LugariusRL> Ubuntu runns 3 package manager now.... (APT, Clickpackages(ubuntu phone apps) snappy) are plans to unify them???
<sergiusens> all the other reasons are covered by lxd IMO
<dshimer> QUESTION: Do all these answers also apply to Ubuntu server?
<tedg> ogra_: You actually can't effect that list in snapcraft.yaml :-)
<ogra_> tedg, sure i can
<ogra_> take a look at the copy plugin ;)
<ogra_> dshimer, no, to snappy on any ubuntu
<tedg> ogra_: Sure, using stage-packages though, which is the recommended way to use debs.
<ogra_> sure
<almejo> thanks for your answer!
<aquarius> hang on
<aquarius> every executable in every snap has to have a globally unique name/
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> not the snap names themselves, but all the executables?
<beuno> aquarius, inkscape.binary
<tedg> aquarius: package_bin, but if they're the same, then it gets smaller.
<beuno> "inkscape" being the unique bit
<tedg> Uhm, my understanding was that a snap had to be targetted at a specific version of core, no?
<ogra_> no
<MichaelTunnell> QUESTION: if 16.04 snap needs GTK 3.18 and 16.10 has GTK 3.20, how would the snap handle the toolkit update
<tedg> So you'd need to have a snap for each version of core you wanted to support.
<mcphail> QUESTION: Is there a setup on the store similar to the click validation for the phone? If a snap fails automatic snap validation, is there going to be a _real_ chance of manual review (as failing clicks don't get reviewed manually)
<ogra_> tedg, that was my point above :)
<tedg> ogra_: Hmm, I thought that was a requirement...
<beuno> MichaelTunnell, you bundle GTK into your app
<olli> MichaelTunnell, the snap doesn't "see" what's in 16.04 or .10
<erikaj> will snappy eat its own dogfood and become a snap itself? or due to the nature of snappy isolation will it not be possible?
<ngaio> QUESTION: for a Qt-based application, should the snap include it's own Qt too?
<beuno> mcphail, failed clicks indeed can get a manual review, you just have to request it
<MichaelTunnell> olli: beuno so you bundle GTK regardless?
<beuno> ngaio, yes
<beuno> MichaelTunnell, correct
<tedg> olli: No, it can use the /lib and /usr/lib of the OS Snap today.
<MichaelTunnell> oh ok cool, got it
<ngaio> beuno, thanks
<ogra_> tedg, right and snapcraft in Z will need to make sure that libs that arent in X have to be shipped
<mcphail> beuno: not really. That isn't happening in practice as no-one has time
<TonyP> QUESTION If all dependencies are being included, will this cause 'bloat''
<ogra_> if your snap needs a newer libc, snapcraft will have to include it
<beuno> mcphail, I'm staring at the queue, it's empty  :)
<ogra_> TonyP, a little bit indeed
<tedg> ogra_: So that's why it needs to target a specific version of the OS Snap. It shouldn't make a *big* difference, but it needs to know.
<beuno> mcphail, the click/snaps queue, not the deb queue
<MichaelTunnell> QUESTION: does snapcraft create architecture specific binaries? Can I use one snap YAML to create a snap for ARM and x86?
<ogra_> tedg, no, the other way round :)
<mcphail> beuno: That's because we are all giving up, and the ultimate answer is always negative as they have failed automatic validation!
<dpm> MichaelTunnell, we can expand that in a minute, but effectively, yes :)
<dshimer> QUESTION: On upgrading, will I have to install snappy, or can I just start "snap installing"?  And will available snap packages be easily discoverable?
<beuno> mcphail, right. So if it fails the automated tests, it means it usually shouldn't be distributed  :)
<MichaelTunnell> dpm :)
<jcastro> QUESTION: Is the snaps
<erikaj> awesome! :)
<erikaj> thanks for answering
<ogra_> MichaelTunnell, snapcraft doesnt support cross building ... (except for kernel snaps) ... you can use the same snapcraft.yaml across multiple arches but need to build natively on each of them
<mcphail> beuno: I'm not sure there is a single example of a non-blessed user getting a failing app into the store, which is rather unfair as most of the core apps fail click validation...
<jcastro> QUESTION: on my xenial system the binaries are in /snap/blah/, but that isn't added to my path, I take it that's a bug?
<ogra_> jcastro, no
<dpm> MichaelTunnell, but the recommended way is to use that single .yaml file with Launchpad's builders to create the snaps for the different arches for you, as you probably don't want to cross-compile locally
<LugariusRL> Thats amazing
<jcastro> ok so it is expected for snaps to just bundle .desktop files?
<tedg> ogra_: ideally, yes. practically, no. Because the libs in the OS Snap are usable by apps. Which is fine, but it's important to realize it does create a relationship between the two.
<MichaelTunnell> ogra_: makes sense and yea dpm totally dont want to do it locally :)
<ogra_> jcastro, no, but /snaps/foo isnt the right path ...
<flexiondotorg> Arriving late :-(
<flexiondotorg> Q: Should an entire desktop environment be bundled as a single snap?
<ogra_> flexiondotorg, to late now, we just re-packed ubuntu-mate in snappy :P
<flexiondotorg> :-)
<ogra_> flexiondotorg, i dont think full desktiop envs have been considered yet ...
<ogra_> there are plans to have library snaps that would provide the lower level to your desktop though
<flexiondotorg> Cool.
<ogra_> but thats all not fully fleshed out yet
<flexiondotorg> So a runtime of sorts?
<ogra_> right
<flexiondotorg> And should that just be toolkits and such or include stuff like session managers.
<flexiondotorg> The former seems cleaner.
<ogra_> i dont think that has been properly defined yet ... first step is apps
<flexiondotorg> And promotes potential reuse.
<ogra_> full desktop env will need more planning
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, OK.
<dshimer> Wow! Thanks, this has been great.  Can't wait!
<ogra_> bye and thanks !
<MichaelTunnell> mhall119: did you already know how to say my name or did you guess? It wasn't perfect but it was surprisingly close. :)
<MightyKK> bye
<mhall119> best guess, I'm glad I was close :)
<beuno> see you all in #snappy!
<MichaelTunnell> :)
<MichaelTunnell> flexiondotorg: they did mention something about it in the terms of reserves
<MichaelTunnell> some things will have exceptions to the confinement like X so maybe DEs could as well once snapped
<MichaelTunnell> I totally want a day where I install Kubuntu and then KDE 5.8 drops and I just download and run a new snap for it
<MichaelTunnell> maybe not GNOME like that though :)
<flexiondotorg> MichaelTunnell, Thanks. And sf.
<byeezi> OwnCloud plus snappy makes a lot of sense to me
<MichaelTunnell> flexiondotorg: :) sf
<sidro> will run snappy packages in other distro ?
<MichaelTunnell> sidro: not yet because no other distro has it but in theory yea it could
<sidro> but is not docker apps ?
<sidro> this packages
<sidro> if yes why not ?
<byeezi> That would be good to see as a user as well
<sidro> snappy apps == docker apps ?
<MichaelTunnell> no, because docker is not the same infrastructure and not really that good
<MichaelTunnell> look up all the security and structure problems of docker articles :) sidro
<sidro> snappy don't use docker ?
<sidro> what framework will use snappy packages ?
<sidro> IS snappy an virtual env with minimal OS tree ?
<sidro> like an OS chrooted or virtual machine?
<davmor2> sidro: snappy is a really minimal operating system just enough to get to a command line effectively. Then other snaps then create a usable system so a snap effectively is a debian package only it contains everything it needs to run.
<sidro> hah
<sidro> is an minimal os in virtual env
<sidro> It is a minimal os in virtual env
<sidro>  are isolated that snaps from other snaps?
<MichaelTunnell> davmor2: more than debian packages but yes essentially
<MichaelTunnell> sidro: snappy is not virtual no
<MichaelTunnell> yes snaps are isolated from other snaps
<MichaelTunnell> you should just watch the Q&A most of that was covered in the video
<MichaelTunnell> sidro: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHO8j8uo5Z4
<sidro> snappy use or not docker ?
<MichaelTunnell> I already answered that, Snappy does not use docker
<sidro> ok
<MichaelTunnell> do you know what a DMG file is?
<sidro> ok
<sidro> I know
<sidro> but this have a core OS
<sidro> is not like dmg
<sidro> need terminal and runc core-os
<sidro> need terminal and run in core-os
<MichaelTunnell> this is not like core-os, dmg is not even a Linux thing
<sidro> I know
<sidro> this is good maybe for a phone os
<sidro> or mobile os
<MichaelTunnell> this is good for everything
<sidro> for desktop .....
<MichaelTunnell> I am actually working on something to explain what Snappy is in a broader scope. Subscribe to my YouTube channel if you want to watch it. http://tuxdigital.com/youtube
<MichaelTunnell> but in the meantime the Q&A from today is linked above
<sidro> ok
<sidro> I share a video MichaelTunnell
<sidro> I like apt
<MichaelTunnell> :) thanks
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-15
<valery> i d like to install On air on my ubuntu , how may i do?
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-04-12
<Guest68605> Hi
<Guest68605> Is anybody there?
<Guest68605> Boo!
<Guest68605> 1234567890
<Guest68605> Qwerty
<Guest68605> Spam
<Guest68605> Spamming
<Guest68605> I making spam
